# Klub Retro online t-shirt store is the home of retro and vintage t-shirts.



## Guest (Dec 12, 2009)

Klub Retro is Australia's leading online retro-vintage t-shirt brand. We sell the best god damn range of 80s themed and pop culture t-shirts and hoodies around. Our head designer Scotty Tee has also won fashion design awards so you know whatever you buy from us is going to fit like a nicely worn in glove (minus the aroma of course). All of our clothing is printed and designed right here in old Brisbane Town , Australia and a number of our garments are also manufactured here which helps to ensure super supreme quality. 

We've been in operation since 2003 where we started out selling our fresh prints at Southbank markets here in Brisbane. The response was a good one which then motivated us to start selling to stores around this great land of ours. We hit the jackpot when Universal Store, amongst others, started to stock klub retro in their stores. We had the feeling we were onto something great and many people agreed. We then setup an ebay store and success followed from there and in the Summer of 2007 our new online store klubretro.com was born after it's initial launch in 2003.

We're a small team here at klub retro headquarters. This is in fact a good thing because it means we treat our customers like gods or godesses...which ever is applicable. We always want to make sure you, our customer, is happy and we'll pretty much do whatever is possible to ensure this. 

Be sure to expect the best from us and we promise we won't let you down....coz this is what we do!

If you want to know more please visit our site at Home | Klub Retro

If you want to stock our products in your store or just have a general enquiry feel free to contact us.
Email: [email protected]
Phone: (07) 3342 4312 - 9am-5pm Mon-Fri. 
By mail: PO Box 3190, Tarragindi, Brisbane, Qld, 4121, Australia

If you want live chat to us then please visit our site and in the top right corner of home page contain live chat option.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

I think somebody finally coded a bot that can generate usernames on this bboard platform.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2009)

I believe they've been able to do that for awhile now. Sucks.


----------

